# Private Medical Colleges in Punjab



## UToronto (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm thinking of applying to Lahore Medical and Dental College for the fall semester. I am currently a sophomore (actually finished 2nd year moving to 3rd, given that I stay) in The University of Toronto. I just wanted to know how competitive is LMDC. And what are the odds that I would get in. My A-level score wasn't super, but I got 7 As in my O-levels.

Also, when does the academic year begin for LMDC and other private medical colleges in Punjab? And how are the holidays spaced. I am working on some research projects with some Professors here and I would like to continue the work in the summer even if I do come to Pakistan.

Also, is there any kind of rating in terms of the private medical colleges in Punjab. I've heard really good things about Shifa and LMDC.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Some of the information you're looking for is scattered throughout the other threads in the Pakistan medical schools section, but you'll have a hard time figuring out what your chances of admission are until you have an IBCC certificate made. Having a lot of A's will definitely get you a great score on that certificate. (Read the IBCC thread for more info on that.)

Most colleges in Pakistan have their academic year follow the normal calendar year. Applications are submitted up till August - October at the latest and the school year usually begins anywhere from November to January. The holidays are usually June/July for summer and November/December for winter, give or take a few weeks.

There's no official ranking for the medical schools, though AKU, KE, and Dow are all very well established schools. In the end, a foreign medical school is a foreign medical school to an American or Canadian residency program, so it won't matter if you pick the number 5 school as opposed to the number 3 school. Shifa and LMDC are both good choices for foreigners.


----------



## UToronto (Jun 16, 2008)

Read all the threads, they were a lot of help! I have 852.5 for my equivalence. I would be going to Africa in 2 weeks to volunteer and would return to Toronto in September. So can I give a substitute for the entry test? May be provide my SAT 2 scores?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

utoronto i think you dont know how do you imagine pakistan as,but pakistan is a very different country and rather than marks, money matters in this country.well in pakistan you need atleast 850+ out of 1100 to get an admission in private medical uni and this marks are also not enogh...I got admission in uni of lahore for mbbs by struglling so hard.....Moreover Lmdc takes $16000 from foreigners ,if you can afford this much then you can easily get admission.Shifa is the best option over Lmdc adn i think you should apply in shifa 1st..


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

chickoos said:


> utoronto i think you dont know how do you imagine pakistan as,but pakistan is a very different country and rather than marks, money matters in this country.well *in pakistan you need atleast 850+ out of 1100 to get an admission in private medical uni and this marks are also not enogh*...I got admission in uni of lahore for mbbs by struglling so hard.....Moreover Lmdc takes $16000 from foreigners ,if you can afford this much then you can easily get admission.Shifa is the best option over Lmdc adn i think you should apply in shifa 1st..



*Chickoos do not make up your own rules and post them as facts. *#angry

The minimum IBCC equivalence required to apply for admission is 660. Due to the increasing number of applicants every year, higher IBCC scores prove to be much more competitive, but often schools consider other factors in addition to the IBCC score (such as entrance test scores, or SAT IIs, etc).

I attend Shifa and was accepted with an IBCC equivalence of 715 or 720.

In my opinion any school that requires you to "buy your way in" seems a little sketchy. If they're that money hungry I would be worried that they would start failing foreign students to get extra tuition or devise some equally corrupt plan. I don't actually know much about LMDC so I won't say anything in regards to that, but if you come across any school that is clearly more interested in your money rather than your scores, be careful. #yes


----------



## UToronto (Jun 16, 2008)

Dude I know Pakistan very well. I grew up there. My folks still live there. As a matter of fact my moms a workaholic surgeon and last summer the The Lahore University, and I'd never heard of the place before, offered me a spot if I paid them a years fee, as an international student (I have dual nationality). But I was like the transition from UfT to a place that's accepting me just cause of the dough, wont be much fun. 

Back in my A-level days I wanted to be either a surgeon or a genetic engineer so I came to UfT but I'm sort of ambivalent now. I don't see myself as a scientist. It?s too monotonous-well, now it is. Very exciting initially, especially when you come from a developing country where things as trivial as DNA testing are ghost stories. But the fact of the matter is, I'd be struggling for publications forever if I choose to work in the "technological change sector" as Sollow put it. 

So I'm contemplating coming back to Pak. I've heard good things about Shifa. But I'm just not sure about one thing: would a degree from Pak do me any good? I mean right now if I graduate from UfT and do a phd after, I'd earn pretty good inshAllah. But if I come to Pak, I might be stuck with a job that pays about Rs. 20, 000 monthly. I won't even be able to afford my won car! Let alone vacation in Bahamas  Sounds shallow, but the materialistic aspect is giving me cold feet. Not to mention that I just turned twenty, and everyone going to med in Pk would be about 2 years younger than me. But well, egos can be adjusted, what can't be are spending habits 

So I know I'm a little off topic, but fellas help me here. What happens after you're done your MBBS? I don't want to settle down in New Mexico or Texas or Kansas for that matter. And I'm pretty sure getting a residency spot there after your MBBS is pretty competitive too. So what are my options? I'm not the brightest bulb but I'm smart enough, I've had rough patches when I didn't do my studies justice cause I got side tracked, but I'm good enough. So I'm not freaked out by the amount of hardwork, however, the minimum wages-hell yeah!

My guidance councilor at UfT said that I could still do a phd after my MBBS and do what I'm doing right now, that is if things don't work out. But I'd rather complete my degree here if the probability of things not working out is pretty high. I don't want to recreat my niche if the end goal is going to be the same.

I'd appreciate all the helpful advise you guys can lend.

Thanks.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

medgrunt i didnt intended to make my own rules,i just said the truth ...


----------

